# Steam Engine Governors



## Bob Farr (Sep 16, 2010)

Just a heads-up that I uploaded a scanned copy of "Mechanics of Steam Engine Governors" to the files section. It's a small treatise rather than plans for a particular engine. However, it should have all the engineering info needed to scale down a governor for your application. 

Enjoy, 

Bob Farr


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Say, that looks to be an interesting read Bob, thanks for making it available to us. I briefly perused through it and can see a few things that could be used to good advantage, at least in theory. Quite intriguing to say the least.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Bob Farr (Sep 18, 2010)

You're both welcome, I'm glad the info was useful. 

Pat, I happen to have another larger text titled _High Speed Combustion Engines_ by P.M. Heldt, pub. 1944. It has a short chapter titled _Conversion of Motion_ which deals with crank moment, torque diagrams, and piston speed/acceleration. Lots of formulae, diagrams and charts lurk there. If you think it would be helpful to what you are working on I'll be glad to scan and post it. 

Bob


----------

